# do we need to pay fee for Long term business visa before it is approved?



## ravikum (May 21, 2012)

Hi,
I am doing online business.

I am thinking of applying for Long term business visa.

Do I need to pay the fee (around $3000) for Long term business visa when I am first applying itself (before it is approved)?

I think they will not refund it if it is not approved.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ravikum said:


> Hi,
> I am doing online business.
> 
> I am thinking of applying for Long term business visa.
> ...


Yes that is the way I understand it.
New applicants of that type of visa must pay an application fee which is non-refundable if you are unsuccessful.

The intent of this forum is to provide a place where expats with an interest in New Zealand can meet, exchange experiences, ask and give advice based on our own experiences, and generally just socialise. We all do this with the best of intentions. But with very few exceptions, none of us are immigration experts, nor purport to be. We've 'done that, been there, got the T-shirt'. New Zealand has strict rules about the use of registered agents who can give paid advice. If you want to use an agent, please make sure that they are registered with the Immigration Advisers Authority | Licensed professionals = protected migrants. And bear in mind that you should not assume that any information and advice given on this forum (either by a Moderator or a Forum member) is 100% accurate - it is based on their experiences and understanding only. You should therefore always check your facts at Immigration New Zealand, directly with NZ Immigration, or with a registered agent. And remember, all the New Zealand moderators were forum members who were asked to help keep an eye on what is said. We still have our own opinions and will occasionally give them!


----------

